
How to run an advertising campaign for your launch with a shoestring budget - payscroll
http://blog.payscroll.com/2007/10/17/how-to-run-an-advertising-campaign-with-a-shoestring-budget/
======
gscott
Additional Tip: Describe your product as "Web 2.0" and submit your site to
this site
[http://www.neobinaries.com/Contribute/LaunchYourSite/tabid/7...](http://www.neobinaries.com/Contribute/LaunchYourSite/tabid/75/Default.aspx).
It turns out a lot of "Blogs" just syndicate blog entries so you submit to
(this) one and the next thing you know you are on 60 blogs. This is what
happened, normally I sign up 500 users a month but that month I signed up
1,500 users, my pagerank went up, and I get about a lasting effect of 3-5
extra signups a day because of all of the listings.

